# Incredible Home Catwalks Make for Purr-fectly Happy Felines



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Incredible Home Catwalks Make for Purr-fectly Happy Felines

n 1988, when home builder Peter Cohen moved into his house in Goleta, California, two roaming outdoor cats came with the property. Shortly after he moved in, one was killed by a car and the other was hit by a car. This prompted Cohen to keep the surviving cat indoors. Soon after, he began rescuing cats that nobody wanted. Before he knew it, he had 18 on his hands. 

After a home remodel in the 1990s, Cohen began constructing catwalks and tunnels for his feline companions. The intricate and artistic platforms and walkways allow the cats to climb, jump and crawl through the house, and they even connect to various litter boxes — 24 of them — which are concealed in closets with fans and the garage. “The house is designed not to smell, and it doesn’t,” he says. 

_Pictures are in the article to see what he did and more of the story_


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

SIGH....If I ever win the lottery...
Something like this would ROCK!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The design is almost Seussian. I kept looking at the pictures to see if Thing1 and Thing2 were hiding behind any of it.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

And here I thought Munch had it good! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow - it looks so clean and pretty! My cat's definitely don't have it that good. Love the designs, it doesn't look like there are 18 cats in that house.

I'd need someone to come in and clean the house... and the 24 litter boxes!! Then it would be perfect...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL 101cats2dogs!! I feel the same way <sighs>

Of course I'm still trying to imagine "Happy zoomies" aka Daytona 500. Do you have ear plugs? <blink blink> lol


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

How do you sleep at night? There's no room on the bed for 9 cats, let alone 18.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Did anyone else notice there are 4 monitors! Whoa. I'm jealous.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Did anyone else notice there are 4 monitors! Whoa. I'm jealous.


yes.. <sigh>


----------



## lights (Jan 22, 2014)

that looks awesome oh my gosh. it flows so nicely and you can't even tell theres a bunch of cats living there, real jealous! athena would have a field day there.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, I am so jealous! 18 cats and a beautiful house. I love how seamlessly the walkways are integrated.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the most impressive aspect of all these fantastic cat-centric presentations is how neat and tidy all their living areas look, especially considering the number of cats living in these homes. The cats must have a dedicated housekeeper cleaning up after them, or they hire a cleaning company to do an all-day cleaning session before taking the photos. Even with only two cats, I find it a never-ending chore, wiping down surfaces and getting rid of the cat hair that gets absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Simply WOW! A tree house for cats!! I've got serious envy going now!


----------



## loopyscats (Feb 21, 2010)

I put in a catwalk that lines an entire wall and leads to a long windowsill. I even cut out a small section of wall above the catwalk to make a window and put another short catwalk on the other side. So they can jump up on the cat tree, walk along the catwalk and either hang out in the window or go from room to room without feet touching the floor. My 4 love it, but its not nearly as fancy as the one in the post.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow loopyscats that is awesome! A window too!

Sharon I have serious envy going on with that house, let alone the brillant cat walk.


----------

